# rep hunt!!:D



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

This post is aimed at people from essex preferably chelmsford. .
Im tempted to get up reasonably early to go out on a little rep hunt just to see if i can get some good pics ive heard that galleywood common is ment to have one of the highest populations of adder whether this is true or not i dont no but does anyone no of any other good spots ?!?! 

cheers. :smile:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> This post is aimed at people from essex preferably chelmsford. .
> Im tempted to get up reasonably early to go out on a little rep hunt just to see if i can get some good pics ive heard that galleywood common is ment to have one of the highest populations of adder whether this is true or not i dont no but does anyone no of any other good spots ?!?!
> 
> cheers. :smile:


Danbury Common for adders! Or Danbury lakes or whatever that big park area in the middle of Danbury's called.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Count me in...


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

id be up for that!!! : victory:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I may be interested also, adders are the only snake over here I haven't found live yet. Grass and Smooth snakes I have (only seen baby grass snakes).


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

cool dont live to far from danbury common may have to go check it out! cheers!


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Danbury common and Galleywood common are teeming with snakes, Burnham on crouch is good for lizards.


----------



## anaconda8301 (Apr 16, 2007)

so how many of ya going on this reo hunt then: victory:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

im in, when?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

ill come frm london n join in lol, depends when tho?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

anyone going to rep hunt thing?


----------

